# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  помогите с Avast Internet Security v.5.0.462

## sander13

скиньте пож файл или ссылку где можно скачать файл лицензии на Avast Internet Security v.5.0.462 буду очень благодарен:)

----------


## setyanin

По моему Home версия ничем не хуже у меня стоит v.5.0.545 с ключом обновлений до 2038 года.
(W05378648R9900W05**-PCLDH5HR) - звёздочки заменить на 44.

----------


## pendruk

http://avast-lic.co.cc/

----------

